# Adelaide



## k33na (Mar 30, 2011)

Who is from/ or is going to Adelaide here?


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*Australian*

Why you want to know.


----------



## bruggster's wifey (May 12, 2011)

k33na said:


> Who is from/ or is going to Adelaide here?


I'm from adelaide.i have just arrived here june..R u goin to adelaide soon?


----------



## k33na (Mar 30, 2011)

bruggster's wifey said:


> I'm from adelaide.i have just arrived here june..R u goin to adelaide soon?


hi bruggster's wifey! great to hear from u! yes i will be going there soon hopefully when my visa gets granted 

my husband is from Hectorville, how about u?

we should keep in touch 

been there a couple of times, and i cant wait to be back finally! )


----------



## bruggster's wifey (May 12, 2011)

k33na said:


> hi bruggster's wifey! great to hear from u! yes i will be going there soon hopefully when my visa gets granted
> 
> my husband is from Hectorville, how about u?
> 
> ...


thats good to know!we're living here in christie downs,but we will move out soon..where u from?


----------



## k33na (Mar 30, 2011)

bruggster's wifey said:


> thats good to know!we're living here in christie downs,but we will move out soon..where u from?


i'm from pampanga


----------



## bruggster's wifey (May 12, 2011)

k33na said:


> i'm from pampanga


oh i see... thats not far from nueva ecija..There's heaps of pinoy here,but never met anyone..when will u be here?


----------



## k33na (Mar 30, 2011)

bruggster's wifey said:


> oh i see... thats not far from nueva ecija..There's heaps of pinoy here,but never met anyone..when will u be here?


hopefully within this year...but i am not sure, that depends when my visa gets granted...we just lodged the application on june 30.

how about you? how long before your visa was granted?

hope you're having a blast there, i'm happy that you are reunited with your love <3 <3 <3

do u have FB account?


----------



## bruggster's wifey (May 12, 2011)

k33na said:


> hopefully within this year...but i am not sure, that depends when my visa gets granted...we just lodged the application on june 30.
> 
> how about you? how long before your visa was granted?
> 
> ...


hi there again!yes,finally im with him!im so happy over the moon!yes,ihave fb account.whats urs?i will add u up!xoxox


----------

